# 2012 Cruze Front Struts



## smitty082261 (Sep 27, 2018)

I have has a creaking noise in the front of my car. It sounds like rubber or something binding. Sounds like a creaking wood stairway even when sitting at a stop if you turn the front wheels you can hear it. I have replace the front struts steering ball joints. I used ac delicious front struts and pen ball joints. What can it be. Is there a rubber body mount on the front end that I can lubricate or something. Any ideas would be helpful. I have even thought about changing the front struts again with an aftermarket part
Thanks


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

smitty082261 said:


> I have has a creaking noise in the front of my car. It sounds like rubber or something binding. Sounds like a creaking wood stairway even when sitting at a stop if you turn the front wheels you can hear it. I have replace the front struts steering ball joints. I used ac delicious front struts and pen ball joints. What can it be. Is there a rubber body mount on the front end that I can lubricate or something. Any ideas would be helpful. I have even thought about changing the front struts again with an aftermarket part
> Thanks


Those delicious struts 😋


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

smitty082261 said:


> I have has a creaking noise in the front of my car. It sounds like rubber or something binding. Sounds like a creaking wood stairway even when sitting at a stop if you turn the front wheels you can hear it. I have replace the front struts steering ball joints. I used ac delicious front struts and pen ball joints. What can it be. Is there a rubber body mount on the front end that I can lubricate or something. Any ideas would be helpful. I have even thought about changing the front struts again with an aftermarket part
> Thanks


probably the upper strut mount. Turn the wheel and see if it spins.


----------



## smitty082261 (Sep 27, 2018)

I will try it and see what happens. Thanks

QUOTE="Maqcro1, post: 3318098, member: 366787"]
probably the upper strut mount. Turn the wheel and see if it spins.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The strut mounts have bushings.

Lift the front corner of car. You might ne able to wiggle tire top and bottom. You might need a bar to pry tire from bottom.

You're checking for looseness in the strut mount.

Also..check sway bar or stabilizer bar bushings..whatever the car has if it has anything.


----------



## geddinwk (Jul 31, 2017)

smitty082261 said:


> I have has a creaking noise in the front of my car. It sounds like rubber or something binding. Sounds like a creaking wood stairway even when sitting at a stop if you turn the front wheels you can hear it. I have replace the front struts steering ball joints. I used ac delicious front struts and pen ball joints. What can it be. Is there a rubber body mount on the front end that I can lubricate or something. Any ideas would be helpful. I have even thought about changing the front struts again with an aftermarket part
> Thanks


I had this exact problem for months and could not figure it out. Turns out the engine mounting bracket bolts had backed away and were loose. Thankfully it was not cracked or anything. It’s the craziest problem I have ever had with a car. The struts and sway bars were fine. The engine mounting bracket was just loose.


----------

